

Nineteen Seventy three: Stafford Beer and his Chilean brew "Cybersyn" - fdovila
http://www.damninteresting.com/nineteen-seventy-three/
BY ALAN BELLOWS
======
fdovila
* Edit1: Just got this from reddit. A user called "neoyoda" claims that the article is a (SIC): "ripoff of extensive research by Eden Medina. The author should have at least credited her. If you want the whole story, have a look at her book and presentations. [http://www.cyberneticrevolutionaries.com/](http://www.cyberneticrevolutionaries.com/)

* Edit2: A short film critiquing [http://vimeo.com/8000921](http://vimeo.com/8000921)

* Edit3: An article on the Guardian [http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2003/sep/08/sciencenews...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2003/sep/08/sciencenews.chile)

